
If programming languages were religions… - tswicegood
http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2011/02/16/if-programming-languages-were-religions/
======
tzaman
Programming languages ARE religions. Just check those language wars out there!

------
jcmhn
smalltalk is the Anglican Church. Historically important, but nobody really
believes in it anymore.

If javascript is lisp with C's trappings, then the religious equivalent of
javascript is obviously Bahai.

------
drallison
And what about Javascript? Smalltalk?

